# من صلوات القمص يوسف اسعد



## mira fady (2 فبراير 2007)

من
صلوات
القمص يوسف اسعد

ابى وحبيبى ومعلمى ..

من قلبك النقى وفمك الطاهر انطلقت تلك الصلوات النقيه فى لحظات
مصيريه فاهتزت لها الاتعاب السمائيه لتعود محمله بكل البركات الالهيه.فاليباركنا الرب يسوع الهنا ببركة صلواتك الابويه..
يا حبيبنا ورائحة المسيح الذكيه.



صلاة للتوبه
ايها العريس المحبوب: اشكرك انك فتحت باب قلبك امام حقارتى الان لادخل واتحدث اليك
بكل ما يحملة قلبى. فاذا ينتصف الليل اذكرك مع العذارى الاتى خرجن لاستقبال العريس،
ها انى خرجت من اهتمامات كثيرة ومسئوليات ملحة وصخب كثير واتيت اليك ومصباحى
ليس به زيت،فأعنى الان لاصنع توبه واقدم لك دموعا...
يا حبيب الخطاه التائبين اجعلنى فى موضع حبك
يا معين الساقطين المجاهدين اسكب فى طاعة انجيلك
يا بهجة المكرسين الحقيقيين فرحنى دوما بذبيحتك فى ومذبحك
يارب اسمعنى واستمع كل صوت استغاثه يطلب تحننك
يارب باركنى وبارك كل من يطلب بركتك .امين.....





وباذن ربنا هكتبلكم صلوات تانيه ليه.
ويارب اكون افدكم...............................


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2007)

*... يا معين الساقطين المجاهدين اسكب فى طاعة انجيلك ..

صلاة قصيره بس عميقه جدا جدا فى معناها 

شكرا ليكى ميرا على مجهودك*


----------



## mira fady (2 فبراير 2007)




----------



## monlove (2 فبراير 2007)

امين ربنا يكون معانا وبركة القدسين تباركنا من الان وكل اوان


----------



## mira fady (2 فبراير 2007)




----------



## mira fady (3 فبراير 2007)

*صلاة عند طلب اختيار زوجة او زوج للقمص يوسف اسعد*

صلاه
عند طلب اختيار زوج او زوجة

ياربى يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى يا من خلقتنى وتعرف كل شى خارجا
ومحيطا بى وفى اعماق نفسى. يا من تعرف الصالح لى اسألك يارب ان تختارلى رفيق صالح فى غربه العمر. ليس لى مطلب خاص انما طلبتى ان
تجعلنى بركه له وتجعله بركه لى ومعينا لى على خلاص نفسى واتمام رسالتى التى اخترتنى فى الوجود لآتممها.اعطنى راحة قلبيه لا تعتمد على الظواهر ، وليكن المختار من لدنك اخذا رضاك الذى تضعه فى فم ابى الروحى وابى الجسدى وامى الجسديه. نعم يارب اجعله مقبولا بذات قبولى لدى جميع من يطلب قبولى منهم ولتجعلنى يارب ببصيرة صالحة ان اكتشف الطريق والرفيق معا فانت معينى من الرحم والى اخر نسمة فى حياتى . اسلمك وجودى كله فلا تدعنى اخدع احدا او اخدع من احد .
بشفاعة امنا العذراء مريم وجميع مصاف قديسيك اسمعنى عندما اناديك بنعمة البنين قائلا:"ابانا الذى فى السموات..".:94:


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2007)

*جميله اوى اوى ميرا

جات فى وقتها

منتظرين المزييييييييد*


----------



## Basilius (4 فبراير 2007)

*رائع يا ميرا 
شكرا جزيلا 
الرب يظللك و يحفظك *​


----------



## mira fady (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## mira fady (5 فبراير 2007)

*صلاة فى يوم الخطوبة*

صلاة
فى يوم الخطوبة

ياربى يسوع المسيح الذى يوفق كل شى لخدمة اولاده.. اسالك اعطنى نعمة اليوم لكى اكون سبب فرح لرفيقى واسرته وكل المدعوين .. املآ قلبى بالفرح السماوى واجعل على فمى ابتسامة مفرحة وعلى وجهى نعمتك التى كانت ترف على وجه المياه لتخصبه بالنماء.. اعطنى ان اكرمك فى هذا الاحتفال واكرم قديسيك وخدام مذبحك بكل وقار..ورافقنى فى الاحتفال من بدئه الى نهايته ليكمل فرحك فى وبى ومعى بشفاعة امنا العذراء وجميع صفوف السمائيين اسمعنى عندما اناجيك "ابانا الذى فى السموات..":94:


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2007)

*هاااااايله جداااااااا

شكرا ليكى كتييييييير

عايزين تاااااااااانى*


----------



## mira fady (6 فبراير 2007)

العافو يا مارسلينو وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## jesus mon pere (12 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## Fady4Jesus (15 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً ليكي كتير يا ميرا على الصلاة الحلوة دي...ربما يباركك*​


----------



## mira fady (15 فبراير 2007)

شكرا ياjesusعلى مرورك


----------



## mira fady (15 فبراير 2007)

العافو يا فادى اى خدمة وميرسى على مرورك


----------

